# Serien auf DVD oder Bluray?



## taks (14. März 2014)

Tag zusammen

Ich bin ein bisschen in der Zwickmühle. 
Und zwar will ich mir die Battlestar Galactica Box mit allen Stafflen zulegen.

Aber ich weiss nicht ob ich die Box als DVD oder Bluray holen soll. 
Ist die Qualität mit Bluray merklich besser, sodass sich die 50% Aufpreis lohnen würden?
Die Serien sind ja auch schon ein paar Jahre alt, haben die überhaupt eine so gute Qualität das sich Bluray lohnt?


Gruss taks


----------



## blackP3G4SUS (14. März 2014)

Naja... Auf der Bluray ist das Ganze auch nur hochgerendert... Ich denke die DVD tuts auch


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. März 2014)

Bei der Blueray hast du einzig den Vorteil, dass du die Disc seltener wechseln musst. Auf einer DVD sind vielleicht 4 Folgen, auf einer Blueray dann 10 oder 20 (). 

Die Qualität dürfte jeden Falls nicht wesentlich besser sein.


----------



## ich558 (14. März 2014)

Natürlich ist Bluray besser ich würd nie wieder eine DVD Reinwerden


----------



## taks (15. März 2014)

Danke für eure Hilfe

Ich brauche sowieso noch einen neuen DVD-Player, mit meinem jetzigen muss ich immer kämpfen, dass er die DVD wieder rausrückt und er ist noch per SCART angeschlossen 
Dann hol ich mir einen Bluray-Player und dann auch die Bluray-Box.
Hab da auch schon was schönes ins Auge gefasst 

Pioneer BDP-160


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. März 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Bluray besser ich würd nie wieder eine DVD Reinwerden


 
Das ist natürlich Quatsch. Die Bildqualität ist bei der Blueray kein Stück besser, als bei der DVD. Es werden nur mehr Episoden auf eine Blueray gequetscht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

Ein guter Player ist durchaus in der Lage es so gut hoch zu skalieren das man quasi wenig bemerkt. Ich selber habe einiges an Serien und selbst auf DVD sehen die Top aus


----------



## taks (15. März 2014)

Ich hab mir jetzt die Bluray-Box bestellt.

Freu mich schon auf die 3678 spannenden Minuten Filmmaterial


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. März 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ein guter Player ist durchaus in der Lage es so gut hoch zu skalieren das man quasi wenig bemerkt. Ich selber habe einiges an Serien und selbst auf DVD sehen die Top aus


 
Kommt allerdings auch auf das Ausgangsmaterial an. Terminator:SCC war extrem grobkörnig, da konnte auch der beste upscaler nichts mehr ausrichten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

Stimmt schon, aber das gleiche kann bei BRs auch passieren das die Qualität nicht besser ist als bei einer DVD oder ähnlich.


----------



## sfc (15. März 2014)

BSG ist zu jung, als dass man da nicht die nötige Bildqualität für Bluray-Quali bieten könnte. Ich hab die zwar auch nur auf DVD, aber eigentlich müssten die Blurays mehr als nur hochskaliertes DVD-Material bieten. Auf der anderen Seiten kann man sich neuere Serien durchaus noch auf DVD antun. Ich hatte neulich Defiance auf DVD mit dem Bluray-Player geschaut und da war die Qualität ziemlich gut. Musste sogar meine Brille für aufsetzen, was bei DVDs normalerweise nicht nötig ist. Ich kaufe nach wie vor noch DVDs, wenn die ein gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis haben. Gerade Serien sind ja auf BD oft viel teurer.


----------

